# Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau



## Koi-Uwe (21. Jan. 2009)

Morgen 
ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher welches Substrat ich im Pflanzenfilter verwenden soll 

Kies oder besser Lavasteine (Lavabruch ?) 

Und wenn Lava, woher bekomme ich es ?
Es hat doch bestimmt jemand von euch eine Adresse rumliegen, oder ?


----------



## Testpilot (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Lavabruch bietet mehr Fläche.
Das bekommst notfalls im Baumarkt.
Je weiter Südlich man in der Republik wohnt um so gunstiger kommt man da ran.
Bei mir hier oben ist es OinkOink teuer


----------



## Platin (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hallo


Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Und wenn Lava, woher bekomme ich es ?



Gärtnerei/ Gartencenter


----------



## axel (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hallo Uwe 

Ich hab hier schon öfters gelesen Blähton soll gut sein .
Selber hab ich 5- 8 mm Kieselsteine von einem Betonmischplatz günstig bekommen . Bloß der Autoanhänger ist immer ganz schön in die Knie gegangen 

Lg
axel


----------



## jora (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hallo,

versuch es mal hier:

http://www.gelbeseiten.de/yp/subscr...SSl-pOK7Bz-pnE/88AXhZMzlg-pK9U3-prYcGMMBAAA-e

Da hab ich im letzten Jahr Lavabruch gekauft. War nur eine kleine Menge, da ich was testen wollte. Habe damals glaube ich ca. 15 € für ca. 300-400l bezahlt.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Wow Klasse  Kann mir ja da abholen und ist sogar bezahlbar

Danke


----------



## Mercedesfreund (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

.ja da hab ich auch eingekauft, nette Leute supergünstig, alle Größen von 8mm-50mm Korngröße.Gruß Werner


----------



## Koi-Uwe (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Vielen Dank 

Hab nur noch keinen erreichen können dort 

Welche Größe sollte man denn nehmen ?


----------



## karsten. (22. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hallo


16/32 ist eine übliche Größe

wo bei die Substratstruktur mMn. nicht so wichtig ist wie eine optimale Durchströmung und die Dimensionierung eines ..Bodenfilters


mfG


----------



## Mercedesfreund (23. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

moin Uwe, Du bist doch nicht weit weg von Seelze, fahr doch einfach mal vorbei, kann sein dass die noch nicht voll arbeiten,(Winterschlaf),das Büo war in so einer alten Villa bevor das eigentliche Baustofflager anfängt. bei Google kannst Du die Berge liegen sehen, im übrigen habe ich de Größe genommen die Karsten auch vorgeschlagen hat.. Gruß Werner


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Morgen 
ich habe mir mal Gedanken über den Pflanzenfilter gemacht 

Also, in den Pflanzenfilter kommt 10cm über dem Boden ein Gitter, unter dem Gitter ein Wasserablauf (um Schmutz etc. entfernen zu können), auf das Gitter sollte eigentlich das Substrat (Lava, Kies usw.) Davon hat mir mein Koihändler abgeraten, besser ist es die Pflanzen in einzelne Körbe zu setzen. Das hat den Vorteil das man sie auch mal zum reinigen entfernen kann.
Das sieht wohl im ersten Jahr nicht schön aus, aber wenn die Pflanzen gewachsen sind, sieht man von den Körben nichts mehr. Und man kann sie auch mal umstellen (mein Frauchen macht sowas ja gerne )

Ich finde das eine gute Idee, was haltet ihr davon ?

Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Moin Uwe, 

meiner Meinung nach dienen die Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter zu einem großen Teil auch dazu, mit den Wurzeln das Substrat zu durchdringen, und durchgängig zu lassen, bzw. durchs ausdünnen der Pflanzen ab und an auch wieder zu lockern. Das funktioniert aber doch nicht, wenn man die Pflanzen in Töpfen in das Substrat stellt. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ob die beiden wohl im Bodenablauf Schutz und Wärme suchen ??



Moin Uwe,..

hast du jetzt schon ein paar Fische im neuem Teich oder doch noch nicht ?? 
Der Bodenablauf sieht doch ganz nach dem neuem Teich aus... (und nicht nach dem Pool im Wohnzimmer?!  

=> was den Pflanzenfilter angeht,..
gibt es da eine Zeichnung, in welcher Dimension er aufgebaut ist,..
(Zulauf-> Ablauf,.. etc.. ) der steht doch neben dem Hauptteich oder nich,..
Eine Zeichnung würden den Usern dienen, die ala Naturagart Pflanzenfilter (Filtergraben) "denken",.. und Hinweise geben würden...

mfg. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Moin Uwe,
> 
> meiner Meinung nach dienen die Pflanzen im Pflanzenfilter zu einem großen Teil auch dazu, mit den Wurzeln das Substrat zu durchdringen, und durchgängig zu lassen, bzw. durchs ausdünnen der Pflanzen ab und an auch wieder zu lockern. Das funktioniert aber doch nicht, wenn man die Pflanzen in Töpfen in das Substrat stellt.
> 
> ...



Nein Wolf, die Töpfe kommen nicht in das Substrat, sondern das Substrat ist nur in den Töpfen und die wiederum stehen auf dem Gitter.

@Micha
Die beiden Kois waren doch schon von Anfang an im Teich, erst im PF dann im Teich.
Der Zulauf zum PF kommt direkt aus dem Filter, der Ablauf geht über einen kleinen Wasserfall zurück in den Teich.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Nein Wolf, die Töpfe kommen nicht in das Substrat, sondern das Substrat ist nur in den Töpfen und die wiederum stehen auf dem Gitter.



Warum sollte denn dann das Wasser durch das Substrat fliessen ? 
Es wird sich den leichteren Weg zwischen den Töpfen durch suchen. 

Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Ich hatte vor den PF komplett mit Töpfen zuzustellen. Der Wassereinlauf soll, wie bei einem normalen Filter von unten nach oben drücken. Und dann am anderen Ende über den Wasserfall wieder zurück in den Teich fließen.
Der PF soll ja nur ergänzend sein, nicht die eigentliche Filteraufgabe übernehmen.

Edit: Ich hab mal fix ein Bild gemalt wie ich mir das vorstelle. (Am PC hätte das Stunden gedauert)


----------



## Marco (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hi Uwe

Ähnlich wie du es vorhast habe auch ich meinen PF angelegt.
Mit den Jahren allerdings haben die Pflanzen so alles zugewurzelt, das sich die Töpfe nicht mehr entnehmen lassen. Alles bildet eine Einheit.
Nur hier und da wird ein Topf hochgedrückt, da machen die Pflanzen was sie wollen und nur noch eine Kettensäge scheint da hilfreich zu sein.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

uwe,
danke fuer die skizze, aber wie willst Du erreichen das das Substarat durchspült wird ? 
das ist doch das A und O bei so einem Filter. 
So wie Du das aufgezeichnet hast wird das Wasser doch eher unter dem Gitter durchlaufen, weil das der einfachste Weg ist. 

Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Aber wie soll ich es anders machen ? Bitte um Vorschläge


----------



## Frank (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hallo,

ich hab mal eine Skizze gemacht, wie es bei meinem ersten Teich war.
Ich habe vor dem Überlauf zum Teich eine Barriere eingebaut.
So wird das Wasser gezwungen die Wurzeln zu durchströmen. Vllt. hilft es weiter ...


----------



## Olli.P (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hi,

ein Pf hat doch die Aufgabe durch reichlich Pflanzenwachstum Nährstoffe zu entziehen. 

Ist hierfür wirklich eine zwingende Wasserführung wirklich notwendig 

Ich denke nicht. Bei unserem PF kommt das Wasser auch aus dem Filter und wird einfach über ein 50er HT Rohr eingeleitet.

Und unsere Pflanzen sind trotzdem sehr gut gewachsen. 

Bei Uwes (geplanter) Filteranlage denke ich mal, das sich da gar nicht soo viel Schmutz/Dreck im PF ansammeln wird.


----------



## Vespabesitzer (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*



Frank schrieb:


> So wird das Wasser gezwungen die Wurzeln zu durchströmen. Vllt. hilft es weiter ...



Hallo Uwe,..

du siehst, eine Zeichnung bietet viele Gedankenansätze 

Der eine geht gedanklich mehr in Richtung "Bodensubstrat",.. 
ich denke auch mehr in Richtung "Oli" und habe es bei meinem Filtergraben auch so gemacht.

Da ist der Ansatz, dass die Strömung vom Einlauf bis zum Auslauf die Möglichkeit haben muss, die Schwebeanteile auch absetzen zu können.

In der Praxis heisst dass bei mir,.. auf einer Länge von ca. 4m, mit Volumen von ca. 3000 Litern, eine MAXIMALE Strömung von 100Liter/min (eher weniger) zu haben.

a.) gehe ich davon aus, dass du bei deiner Teichgröße und deinem entsprechendem Filter eine wesentlich stärkere Pumpe hast.
(o.k. man könnte NACH dem Filter, ja über einen Bypass arbeiten und nur ein Teil über den Pflanzenfilter laufen lassen.
b.) ich glaube auch nicht, dass du sooovieell  Dreck haben wirst, dass sich ein Schmutzablauf lohnt,.. (dann würde dein Filter ja nix taugen ).
(PS: dafür ist die "Rille" in meinem Filtergraben, damit ich alle 3-5 Jahre den Bodensatz etwas abtragen kann.

Für alle weiteren Überlegungen bräuchte man meiner Meinung nach, noch das Volumen was du gerne durchpumpen möchtest.
wie lange dein Pflanzenfilter sein darf.
Der "karsten." hat ja schon viele tolle Sachen gebaut 

mfG. Micha


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Ui so viele Ideen, Danke 

Den Zulauf kann ich regeln, von sehr viel bis sehr wenig Wasser. Aber so wie Frank's Skizze macht es wohl am meisten Sinn denke ich.

@Micha
Den Schmutzablauf mache ich aber auf jeden Fall, sicher ist sicher. Und wenn ich ihn nicht brauche... auch egal.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Nahmt, 

gibts da eigentlich einen Unterschied im Sprachgebrauch zwischen Pflanzenfilter und bewachsenem Bodenfilter ? 
Natürlich entziehen die Pflanzen dem Teich auch Nährstoffe, aber das ist nur der sekundäre Effekt in meinen Augen. Die Hauptaufgabe so eines Filter kann und sollte schon das Substarat erfüllen. 
Wichtig dabei ist in meinen Augen vor allem eine effiziente Vorfilterung und gleichmässige Durchströmung des Substrates , dann kann man bei so einem Filter den Schlammablauf vernachlässigen und sollte lediglich eine Rückspülmöglichkeit einbauen. 
Kennt ihr die Seite www.bodenfilter.de ? da gehts um ganze Kläranlagen. Was da im großen funktioniert funktioniert genau so auch am Teich ! . 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Olli.P (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hi,



> Die Hauptaufgabe so eines Filter kann und sollte schon das Substarat erfüllen



Und das ist m.M.n. wieder mal Ansichtssache..........

Für mein System habe ich den Pf in erster Linie für den Nährstoffentzug angelegt.

Die Ansiedlungsfläche für die Bakkis,  hab ich hoffentlich mit dem __ Hel-X im Filter geschaffen....

Denn, was soll ich sonst noch bei einer recht guten Vorfilterung aus dem Wasser filtern 

Und die kleinsten Schmutzpartikel werden sich sicherlich erst absetzen, wenn das Wasser im PF bei einer bestimmten Fließgeschwindigkeit so langsam zur Ruhe kommt. 


Meine Meinung....:smoki


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

NaJa, 
Wolf hat ja schon Recht  
Aber ich hatte ja bereits geschrieben das der PF eher kosmetischer Natur sein soll und nebenbei natürlich in Konkurrenz zu den Algen stehen soll. 
Natürlich spielt hier auch der Phosphatabbau eine kleine Rolle.

Ich hoffe doch das mein Hauptfilter die eigentliche Filteraufgabe meistern wird


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hi,

mal anders gedacht, kannst du den Zulauf vom Filter zum Teich nicht auf mehrere Rohre aufteilen. So das eine Art Hängepatronenfilter entseht wo dann eine gleichmäßig aufgeteilte, langsam fließendere Wassermenge (vielleicht als Bypass zum Hauptrohrauslauf) jeweils in einzelne Töpfe von oben geleitet wird ?

Diese Töpfe stehen dann alle in einer Wanne. Die Wanne (mit Gefälle) liegt höher als die Teichoberfläche so das das von den Pflanzen bearbeitete Wasser direkt in den Teich läuft und sich nicht staut ? ... (Allerdings ist ja dein Teichrand sehr hoch, also weis ich nicht so richtig wie man das bei dir umstetzen kann..)

Die Pflanzen sollten in den Töpfen ein vom Gewicht her schweres, leicht durchströmbares Granulat stehen . ?

Eine Dreckablagerung glaub ich, wird nicht großartig vorkommen durch deine intensive Vorfilterung.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

 Ralf

Das habe ich glaub ich nur so halb verstanden 

Ich denke du meinst das Wasser was vom Filter kommt (ist ja nur ein Teil davon) in so einer Art Beregnungsanlage (???) auf die Pflanzen zu bringen ? Dann werden die Körbe mit dem Substrat von oben nach unten durchströmt ja ? Oder wie jetzt ?


----------



## simon (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

hallo uwe
isch hätt da mal ä idee
man könnte versuchen den teicheinlauf über ein unten offenes gefäss,eine abteilung oder ähnliches zu machen .
wenn man dieses wiederrum im substrat enden lässt,muss dieses nun durchflossen werden.
naja zumindest sollte es von der logik her gehn,nur was die durchflussrate angeht
soll ja mal ein kleiner gedanke sein
gruss simon


----------



## Dodi (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hallo Uwe!

Ich denke, bei Deiner guten Vorfilterung müssen die Pflanzenwurzeln nicht unbedingt von unten durchströmt werden. 
Wichtig in Deinem Fall ist der Nährstoffaustrag, der durch jeglichen Pflanzenbewuchs gewährleistet ist.

Btw.: Willst Du den Pflanzenfilter nicht von Deinem Koiteichbau-Thema abtrennen? 
Ich finde, es wird hier allmählich zu unübersichtlich...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*



Dodi schrieb:


> Btw.: Willst Du den Pflanzenfilter nicht von Deinem Koiteichbau-Thema abtrennen?



Hab ich gemacht Dodi 






 War bestimmt ein Test oder ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und ja, in erster Linie geht es mir um den Phosphatabbau


----------



## Dodi (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hi Uwe!

 - so ist's besser!

Klar, war nur ein Test... 
Sonst hätte ich nach Absprache mit Dir den Pflanzenfilter verschoben.


----------



## Olli.P (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hi Uwe,

willst du denn jetzt in Körbe setzen 

Wenn ja, in welche???

Wir haben im 4000er solche Körbe verwendet. Sorry für die Quali, hab die Bilder mit dem Handy gemacht.....

   

In Flachwasserbereich haben wir sogar den vorteil, sie entweder richtig oder verkehrt herum setzen zu können, je nach dem wie viel Wasser die Pflanzenfüße vertragen können.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Ich dachte eher an diese normalen Pflanzkörbe, aber dievon dir gehen natürlich auch.


----------



## Olli.P (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Diese dünnen schwarzen, die sofort auseinander reißen, wenn die Wurzeln sich breit machen.....

Iss nich dein ernst ......


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Wenn es in erster Linie darum geht Nährstoffe zu entziehen, wäre da nicht ein Algenfilter sinnvoller als ein Pflanzenfilter ? 
Und wenn Pflanzenfilter, warum entziehen die in einem bestimmten Filter dem Teich mehr Nährstoffe, als wenn ich die Pflanzen einfach in den Teich setze ? 

 
Wolf


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hi Wolf,
den Pflanzenfilter habe ich gebaut weil ich keine Pflanzen (Ausnahme 2 Seerosen) im Teich haben möchte. Ist halt ein reiner Koiteich, ohne Risiken durch Verletzungen an den Körben etc. Und der Dreck den Pflanzen im Teich machen ist enorm, so hab ich sie halt unter Kontrolle.
Ich habe ja auch kein Kies im Teich.


----------



## Olli.P (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hi Wolf,

meint du den hier....

Wenn ja, 

1. gefällt mir der aufbau nicht........( Geschmackssache.....)

2. möchte ich lieber schön blühende Pflanzen sehen......


----------



## Christine (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Diese dünnen schwarzen, die sofort auseinander reißen, wenn die Wurzeln sich breit machen...



Jaaaaaaa - genau so! Das kann ich unterschreiben. Meine kleine zierliche __ Froebeli hat so gar nach drei Jahren den Seerosenkorb von NG geknackt. Und das ist, wenn ich nicht irre, das gleiche Material wie die oben gezeigt brauen Körbe...


----------



## Olli.P (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hi,

also das was ich da oben gezeigt habe, sind diese Brotkörbe, in denen immer das Toastbrot, etc. in Supermärkten angeliefert wird.....

Sind die von NG auch so, ich sag jetzt mal stabil


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Ja, genau den Algenfilter meinte ich. 

Bei der Diskussion um einen Filter finde ich aber die Optik erstmal zweitrangig. 
Trommel und Vliesfilter sind alles andere als schön, aber lassen sich doch auch irgendwie verstecken. 

Wenn ich den Thread richtig lese, dann gehts teilweise eher um ein dekoratives, pflegeleichtes abgetrenntes Pflanzenbecken, als um die höchste Filterwirkung. 
Auch sind ja die blühenden Pflanzen nicht gerade die Starkzehrer. 

Ich frage mich aber, warum man nicht den Bodenfiltereffekt "mitnimmt". Wenn man ihn bei fast gleichem Aufwand geschenkt bekommt !

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Christine (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

@Olli: Ja, sind sie. Ich denke mal, die sind ursprünglich auch nicht für Wasserpflanzen gedacht.


----------



## Olli.P (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hi Elschen,

hast mal ein Bild von den NG Körben???

Ich kenn die nu wirklich nich......

Also meine sind noch nich auseinander gegangen, sind ja aber auch erst eine, ich sag mal halbe Saison in Gebrauch....

Und wir haben auch extra nur 1-2 Pflanzen pro Korb eingesetzt damit die sich ordentlich ausbreiten können und Platz haben. 

Ob sie halten, wird die Zukunft zeigen.....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Thread richtig lese, dann gehts teilweise eher um ein dekoratives, pflegeleichtes abgetrenntes Pflanzenbecken, als um die höchste Filterwirkung.


Ja Wolf,
darum geht es. 
Aber sicherlich soll auch etwas "Produktives" dabei herrausspringen.
Darum bin ja um jede Idee, jede Antwort froh.


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

na, dann bau nen bewachsenen bodenfilter wie bei www.bodenfilter.de in klein. 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Christine (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hallo Olli,

wie ich grad gesehen hab, hat NG den Shop überarbeitet:
http://shop.naturagart.de/pflanzen/teichpflanzen/seerosen-koerbe-und-duenger/

Von meinen kann ich keine Fotos mehr machen - sind den Weg alles Irdischen gegangen


----------



## jora (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hallo,

ich habe bzgl. Bodenfilter/Pflanzenfilter noch eine Frage.

Viele bauen diese Filter ja eher schmal und lang. Bei mir würde sich ein Platz von ca. 3 x 3 m anbieten. Könnte man einen Bodenfilter/Pflanzfilter auch in dieser Größe anlegen, oder funktioniert das besser bei einem langen und schmalen bau?

Den Platz nutze ich derzeit für eine Art "Quelle", die in einem kleinen Bachlauf zurück in den Teich führt.

Bin gespannt auf eure Meinungen.


----------



## axel (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hallo Jörg 

3 x 3 geht bestimmt auch .Sieht bestimmt auch schöner aus . Ich würd das Wasser das einläuft aber mit Drainagerohren etwas aufteilen . Vielleicht 2 oder 3 Rohre parallel.

Lg
axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*



axel schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg
> 
> 3 x 3 geht bestimmt auch .



hmm.. man sollte hier aber Pflanzenfilter nicht mit Filtergraben verwechseln,..
der soll möglichst lang und "normal" schmal sein...(4,5mx 2m ist besser als 3x3m)

Beim Filtergraben setzt sich das Sediment vom Einlauf bis zum Ablauf durch LANGSAME Strömung am Boden und auf den Wasserpflanzen ab und wird
von den Nährstoffen abgebaut.

Was ich hier über "Bodenfilter" gelesen habe,  glaube ich eigentlich nicht, dass man da viel mit "filtert",.. (bei den beschriebenen Baugrössen)
eher im Gegenteil,.. abgestorbener Bodengrund wird eher wieder zurück gespült...
(und nachher sind im Auslauf mehr Nährstoffe,als vom Filter im Einlauf ankommen).
meine Meinung.  

mfG. Micha


----------



## karsten. (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*



jora schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe bzgl. Bodenfilter/Pflanzenfilter noch eine Frage.
> 
> Viele bauen diese Filter ja eher schmal und lang. Bei mir würde sich ein Platz von ca. 3 x 3 m anbieten. Könnte man einen Bodenfilter/Pflanzfilter auch in dieser Größe anlegen



Hallo 

ja klar !
Du kannst doch das Wasser mit Trennwänden Deinen Willen aufzwingen 


schmal hier

ging so ,,,,

mfG


----------



## axel (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hallo Micha 

Wenn ein Bodenfilter das macht: 

"Beim Filtergraben setzt sich das Sediment vom Einlauf bis zum Ablauf durch LANGSAME Strömung am Boden und auf den Wasserpflanzen ab und wird
von den Nährstoffen abgebaut." <<< Zitat Micha

was macht dann ein Pflanzenfilter ?
Ich hab den Unterschied noch nicht kappiert . 

Lg
axel


----------



## Annett (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hi,

das sprengt jetzt aber ganz langsam den Rahmen von "welches Substrat..." 

Hier mal meine Zusammenfassung zu den unterschiedlichen Begriffen:


Unterschiede Pflanzenfilter, Filtergraben, Bodenfilter

Pflanzenfilter/Pflanzenteich:
Mehr oder weniger abgeteilter Teich(bereich) in welchem möglichst wüchsige Pflanzen für den Stickstoffentzug (Nitrat, Ammonium) gepflanzt werden.
Der Bodengrund wird meist nicht gezielt durchströmt. Ziel ist eine Pflanzenansiedlung, wenn sie durch z.B. durch im Teich gehaltene Fische (Koi/__ Graskarpfen) unmöglich ist. 

Filtergraben:
Eine „Erfindung“ der Firma NG. Er soll möglichst lang, aber auch nicht ganz schmal sein, damit das Wasser langsam hindurch fließt. 
Das Wasser soll sich beruhigen, damit sich der darin vorhandene Dreck absetzen kann.
Zusätzlich ist dieser Filtergraben mit wüchsigen Pflanzen besetzt, sodass er m.M.n. eine Erweiterung des Pflanzenfilters/Pflanzenteiches darstellt. Die Pumpe steht bei NG selbst immer am Ende des Grabens. Absaugung erfolgt durch "Ziel-Saug-Technik". Alle paar Jahre muss man (laut NG) den Zulauf absperren und den Graben entschlammen...

Bodenfilter:
Je nach Prinzip unterschiedlich aufgebaut (siehe auch hier). Oft wird __ Schilfrohr als einzige Bepflanzung empfohlen, wobei es damit u.U. Probleme in Form von durchlöcherter Folie geben kann.
Der Bodenfilter sollte mit möglichst sauberen Wasser beschickt werden. In ihm findet neben dem Nitratabbau auch noch Phosphatabbau statt. Dafür sorgen weniger die Pflanzen, als vielmehr die zahlreichen Bakterien, die sich im Bodensubstrat ansiedeln.
Um ihnen eine angenehme „Arbeitsumgebung“ zu schaffen, werden die Bodenfilter meist gezielt und möglichst ohne tote Ecken durchströmt. 
Der Bodenfilter steht am Ende der Filterung, d.h. nach dem Biofilter und dürfte dadurch zu 99% mit einer Pumpe beschickt werden. D.h. der Ablauf in den Teich muss ein Stück höher als selbiger liegen. Es reichen wenige Zentimeter. 



Just my two cents.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hi Uwe, 

ich meinte gestern den Vertikalfilter - nur das ich einzelne Pflanzen in einzelne kleine Töppe stellen würde. Der Topfbodengrund sollte so auf Beinchen stehen damit das Wasser sehr gut von oben nach unten durchlaufen kann. Allerdings frag ich mich ob dann bei einem Sand Kies gemisch nicht irgendwann der Sand ausgewaschen wird, vielleicht raicht ja als Substart einfach auch nur ein Kiesgemisch.

An dem Ablauf an der Wanne zum Teich würd ich dann noch nen Schieber einbauen, für die Leute die Ihren Zulauffilter im Winter abstellen.

Ich frag mich nur langsam ob die Filterleistung nun bei sagen wir mal 0,1m3 durchströmtes Pflanzensubstrat höher ist als bei 0,1m3 durchströmtes __ Hel-X ? Oder was sind da die Vorteile (außer den optischen) beim Pflanzenfilter gegenüber nem Kübel mit Hel-X? 
Und welch genaue Schilfart bzw. Pflanzenart bietet den größtmöglichen Filtereffekt ?


----------



## Annett (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hallo Ralf,

ich glaube, Du missverstehst da was...


			
				69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:
			
		

> ob die Filterleistung nun bei sagen wir mal 0,1m3 durchströmtes Pflanzensubstrat höher ist als bei 0,1m3 durchströmtes __ Hel-X ? Oder was sind da die Vorteile (außer den optischen) beim Pflanzenfilter gegenüber nem Kübel mit Hel-X?
> Und welch genaue Schilfart bzw. Pflanzenart bietet den größtmöglichen Filtereffekt ?


Hel-X/Helix ist ein Biofiltermaterial.... so wie auch Kies/Lava/die Teichfolie eins sein kann.
Es dient Bakterien, die zum Leben Sauerstoff brauchen, als Besiedlungsoberfläche. Sie bauen Ammonium zu Nitrit und dieses zu Nitrat ab. Mehr passiert da normalerweise nicht!


Ein Bodenfilter kann viel mehr. Er reduziert sowohl Stickstoff- als auch Phosphorverbindungen durch die darin lebenden unters. Bakterienstämme, die ganz spezielle Ansprüche haben. Für den P-Entzug braucht es aber besondere Bedingungen, wie ein eisenhaltiges Substrat.


> Im belebten Boden finden die Bakterien günstige Bedingungen, den organisch gebundenen Stickstoff zu Ammonium, Nitrat und schließlich zu Luftstickstoff umzusetzen und damit dem Wasser zu entziehen.
> 
> Das in einem bewachsenen Bodenfilter zurückgehaltene Phosphat wird im Bodenmaterial angelagert.


Quelle

Die normalen Pflanzenfilter entsorgen vor allem Stickstoff und in geringem Maße Phosphat, da die Pflanzen diese in ihre Zellen einbauen. 


Ein so dichtes Substrat wie Sand dürfte alles andere, als geeignet sein. Warum etwas neu erfinden, wenn es schon funktionstüchtige Vorschläge in Massen gibt? 
Irgendwo hatte auch jürgen-b seinen neuen Bodenfilter mit allem drum und dran vorgestellt. Einfach mal danach suchen.


----------



## jochen (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hi Annett,

wie immer sehr gutert Beitrag von dir,
jedoch das...



Annett schrieb:


> Oft wird __ Schilfrohr als einzige Bepflanzung empfohlen



...ist in der modernen Klärtechnik Schnee von gestern.


In der Fachzeitschrift für Klärverbrecher...

KA Korrespondenz Abwasser/Abfall 9/08

ist ein sehr interessanter Artikel über das Forschungsergebniss der Uni Bremen (Umweltforschung) über Bodenfilter erschienen.

Es wird darin empfohlen mehrer Pflanzen in Bodenfiltern zu benutzen.
Macht Sinn, den verschiedene Pflanzen, haben auch verschiedene Wurzeln.
Damit soll bezweckt werden, das alle Bodenschichten im Filter erreicht werden.
Primärer Sinn und Zweck der Pflanze im Bodenfilter ist nicht das Nitrat zu entziehen, sonder das Wurzelwerk der Pflanzen soll den Boden lockern. (am Leben halten)
Als ideale Pflanzen sind dabei aufgeführt...

__ Kalmus,
Schwarz- Erle,
Schlanke Segge,
Wasser-Segge,
Schneide,
Weidenröschen,
__ Wasserdost,
Tobinambur,
Gelbe __ Schwertlilie,
Flatterbinse,
Blaugrüne Binse,
Blut-__ Weiderich,
__ Rohrglanzgras,
__ Schilf,
Silberweide,
Korbweide,
schmalblättriger __ Rohrkolben,
__ breitblättriger Rohrkolben.

Natürlich ist zB. Schwarz- Erle nicht gerade geeignet für einen Teichbodenfilter,
jedoch kann sich der ein oder andere Interessierte ein Bild über den Wurzelwerk der verschiedenen Pflanzen machen, und für sich seine eigene Kombi gestalten.

Der Bericht insgesamt in diesen Heft ist mehr als gelungen, für den, der sich über die Systematik eines Bodenfilters den Kopf zerbrechen möchte, äußerst lesenswert.


----------



## jora (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten/Rückmeldungen. 
Werd mich nochmal genauer mit Karsten Pflanzenfilter-Doku auseinandersetzen. 

Annett hat aber recht, dass würde hier jetzt zu weit führen.

Bei Fragen werde ich dann ein eigenes Thema eröffnen. 
Sorry, wollt hier jetzt nicht vom eigentlichen Thema ablenken.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*



Vespabesitzer schrieb:


> Was ich hier über "Bodenfilter" gelesen habe,  glaube ich eigentlich nicht, dass man da viel mit "filtert",.. (bei den beschriebenen Baugrössen)
> eher im Gegenteil,.. abgestorbener Bodengrund wird eher wieder zurück gespült...
> (und nachher sind im Auslauf mehr Nährstoffe,als vom Filter im Einlauf ankommen).
> meine Meinung.



Da glaubst Du aber falsch ! 
Das A und O für eine möglichst lange Standzeit des Filters ist allerdings eine möglischst effektive Vorfilterung über z.B. Spaltsieb, Vlies- oder Trommelfilter, je nach Budget. 
Wie soll da abgestorbener Bodengrund (und was ist das überhaupt) ne Chance haben ? 

Wolf


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> na, dann bau nen bewachsenen bodenfilter wie bei www.bodenfilter.de in klein.



Hallo Wolf,..
Was bei einer "Kläranlage" sicherlich funktioniert,.. ist für mich fraglich ob es "in der geplanten" Größe Sinn macht.
http://www.bodenfilter.de/bodenfilt1.htm
Zitat:"Durch die in der Regel intermittierende Betriebsweise wird auf geringer Fläche (2 - 5 m²/EW) eine hohe Reinigungsleistung erzielt."

a.) Intermittierender Betrieb = Becken muss befüllt "bepumpt" werden und dann zeit haben, dass das Wasser durchläuft erst dann
darf neu aufgefüllt werden.

b.) so wie ich Uwe bisher verstanden habe, soll die Filteranlage bestimmt "durchlaufen".

c.) siehe oben: 2-5m^2 pro Einwohner,.. wieviel Koi sind "ein Einwohner" 

Die Filter von Karsten finde ich eine tolle Sache,.. kommt auch alles auf die Art des Teiches an.

... zu der Beschreibung bei http://www.bodenfilter.de/bodenfilt1.htm spricht man von "Kies" als seitlichen Bodengrund..
wo sollen denn die abgestorbenen Blätter der Pflanzen hin ? (bei einem Koiteich?)

<- alles aber meine persönliche Meinung,.. (rein technisch betrachtet) 
jeder kann für sich sicherlich eine mehr oder weniger passende Lösung finden,.. 

mfG. Micha


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hallo Micha 

a) halt ich bei der Miniversion am Teich nicht für unbedingt nötig. 
b) siehe a) 
c) na guck mal in Deine WC Schüssel und beobachte Deine Koi, ich denke die Menge ist ein vielfaches. der Koi wäscht auch keine Hände, Wäsche, Geschirr usw. 

Der Filter von Karsten ist doch mehr oder weniger nach dem selben Prinzip gebaut (mit ein paar individuellen eigenen Ideen individuell angepasst derungen) aber funktioniert genau so. 

Micha, lies doch einfach mal meine Postings und nicht nur das was Du lesen willst. 
Die Blätter bleiben in der effektiven Vorfilterung, die ich schon so oft erwähnt habe. 

Der seitliche Kies dient doch eher dazu das der Filter nicht so schnell verstopft und sich das Wasser besser verteilt. Das Hauptsubstrat ist der gebrochene Bläton. 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## karsten. (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hallo

ich will mal auf ein paar schöne ältere Beiträge verweisen

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17612/?q=Milieu
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4382/?q=Milieu
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15965/?q=Milieu
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5890
ganz grob:

die Reinigungsleistung
ensteht dadurch , das durch geeignete Pflanzen Sauerstoff
-in die Tiefen des Bodenkörpers geleitet wird
-sich an der Trennschicht zu den Wurzeln eine Mikrobiozönose bildet

das wiederum ist u.a. abhängig 
vom Substrat ,
der Durchströmung
der Dimensionierung
der Bepflanzung

usw.


ein paar Teichkörbe in einem durchströmten Becken
haben nichts mit der möglichen Reinigungsleistung eines kompakten
stabil betriebenen Bodenkörpers zu tun.

mfG

ps.





> Die Pflanzen sind nicht direkt an der Reinigung des Wassers beteiligt. Sowohl der
> Nährstoffentzug durch die Pflanzen, als auch der Sauerstoffeintrag durch das
> Aerenchym der Helophyten sind relativ unbedeutend. Der wesentliche Vorteil der
> Pflanzen ist ihr Wurzelraum, der den eigentlichen Abbauer, den Mikroorganismen
> (Bakterien, Pilzen und Algen) Lebensräume bietet.


aus Hochschule Wädenswil
Fachhochschule Zürich
Versuchssystem für das Studium
von bewachsenen Bodenfiltern:
Literaturstudie und Konzeptentwicklung
Semesterarbeit (5. Semester)
von
Daniela Signer http://www.urbanhorticulture.ch/pub/files/180.pdf


----------



## Vespabesitzer (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Micha, lies doch einfach mal meine Postings und nicht nur das was Du lesen willst.
> Die Blätter bleiben in der effektiven Vorfilterung, die ich schon so oft erwähnt habe. Gruß Wolf



Hallo Wolf,..
sorry,.. aber ich meine die Pflanzen (Blätter) IM Pflanzenfilter,..
für einen Naturteich alles richtig,.. aber das ganze soll ja für den Koiteich vom Uwe dacht sein,... 
ich sach ja schon nix mehr,... ( und freue mich auf meinen bereits angelegten Filtergraben wenn das Pflanzenwachstum losgeht).

mfG. Micha


----------



## Annett (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Moin Micha,

wenn es als Bodenfilter angelegt wird, dann liegen die Blätter oben auf dem Substrat, da dieser OHNE Wasserüberstau arbeitet. 
Das Absammeln sollte im Frühjahr also recht wenig Arbeit machen - evtl. sogar weniger, als in einem Filtergraben. 
Der Bereich liegt bei Uwe definitiv hinter dem Biofilter und wird dadurch mit sauberem Wasser versorgt.

Ich denke, erstmal muss sich Uwe entscheiden, was er nun möchte.
-möglichst viele Nährstoffe austragen
-möglichst schöne Optik

Beides schließt sich zwar nicht aus, aber eben leider auch nicht zu 100% ein.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*



Annett schrieb:


> Ich denke, erstmal muss sich Uwe entscheiden, was er nun möchte.
> -möglichst viele Nährstoffe austragen
> -möglichst schöne Optik



Wenn möglich beides. Klar, die Optik ist wohl nicht das Problem, dass liegt ja bei uns. Was dann aber den Nährstoffaustrag betrifft, nehm ich halt das was der PF hergibt.
Und dann erstmal laufen lassen und Werte messen, kann man ja immer noch ändern wenn es überhaupt nicht funktioniert.


----------



## wp-3d (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hi Uwe,

wie tief ist dein Pflanzenbecken?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Ca. 50 cm Werner


----------



## wp-3d (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Ca. 50 cm Werner



Hätte etwas tiefer sein können

Ich würde es nach deiner Skizze bauen.

Das Bodensubstrat ist eigendlich egal, grobe Lava od. gebrochener Blähton wäre nicht schlecht.

Dieses alles in flachen max. 15cm Pflanzkörben wie von Olli beschrieben
im oberen Bereich deines Pflanzenbecken einsetzen, das gerade noch das Wasser in den Teich überfließen kann.

Dieses sollte alles nur als Bewurzelungshilfe dienen, damit die Pflanzen einen Halt haben, also alles schön durchlässig.
Einen Schmutzfiter hast du dann ja schon im Teich.

Wenn die Pflanzen einmal richtig wachsen (2-4 Jahre), bildet sich erst das richtige natürliche Substrat in Form von Wurzeln, in eine Tiefe von 0-30cm 

Diese könnten durch ihr enges Geflecht einmal in Konkurenz zu deinem Vliesfilter stehen. 
Bedenke, das sich auch die Wuzeln erneuern, die alten von Mikroorganismen oder anderen Getier aufgearbeitet werden und so immer Abfallstoffe nach unten rieseln.
Daher ist ein Schmutzablauf ratsam.

Die Biologische Filterung ergibt sich durch die Bakterien die in sauerstoffreichen Wasser in Symbiose auf den Wurzeln arbeiten und somit für die Pflanze nötige Nahrung zuführen.

So ähnlich baut es ein Herr für Koi und Schwimmteiche, der Weltweit die von Wuzzel vorgestellten Kläranlagen baut.
Das ganze Becken tiefer, zur beruhigung des Wassers, soll auch als alleiniger Filter klappen.

Beispiel Wurzel:


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Prima Werner  Danke

Aber einen Schmutzablauf habe ich mit eingeplant.


----------



## wp-3d (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Prima Werner  Danke
> 
> Aber einen Schmutzablauf habe ich mit eingeplant.



Das weiß ich doch, hab mich wahrscheinlich wieder blöde ausgedrückt


----------



## karsten. (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hallo Werner

da sind sie wieder ! 

die falsch benutzten Begriffe ::shock
*Bodenfilter , bepflanzter Bodenfilter , Pflanzenfilter ,Wurzelraumfilter usw. 

*dazu noch 
Mischformen oder was sich jeder selbst so vorstellt oder ausdenkt 

wir werden es nie ganz klären 

mMn. erreiche ich die höchte Effektivität bei der Reinigung von 
Teich(ab)wässern
mit einem bBF  
der brauch eine kontinuierliche Beschickung
eine mächtige Substratpackung 
(in deren Tiefe ! >30cm die eigentliche Reinigung stattfindet)






dann sollte alles noch :
mit Repopflanzen bestückt
richtig dimensioniert
kontrollierbar
wurzelfest
und betriebssicher (Wasserstand z.B.)
sein

hab ich was vergessen ? 


mfG

http://www.koicompetence.de/download/Wasserreinigung_mit_Pflanzen.pdf

http://www.urbanhorticulture.ch/pub/files/180.pdf


----------



## daniel (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Lavabruch ist am besten !!!!


----------



## koi-home-carsten (4. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

hallo zusammen...

an erster stelle ist ein pflanzenfilter dazu da nährstoffe aus dem wasser abzubauen.ausschlag dafür ist ein besonderes verhältniss....

---5:1 regel......5000l wasser= 1000l lava....
---der pflanzenfilter sollte ca. 10 cm höher liegen als der teich
    weil die wurzeln wachsen und filter langsamm zu machen

---pflanzen die auch genug nährstoffe abbauen...

---wie viel wasser möchte man durch den filter jagen...so wenniger um so besser...ansiedlung von bakterien...wichtig sauerstoff einleiten vor den filter

der filter ist der gröste sauerstoff verbraucher...bakterien lieben sauerstoff

tipp ---reinigungsschacht einbauen...durchmesser ca 25cm unten geschlitzt und kann durch einen stein abgedeckt werden alle 2 jahre mal absaugen und nachspüllen....

also dies ist meine persönliche vorstellung von einen nitrifizierenden pflanzenfilter....

gruß carsten


----------



## senator20_2000 (9. März 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

....ja ist nur noch (für mich zumindest) die frage wo ich im dresdner land lava herbekomme......smoki oder ich stell mir selbst welche her :smoki ist ja nur geschmolzenes gestein :smoki kann ja nicht so schwer sein:smoki)


----------



## Annett (10. März 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hallo.

Versuchs mal bei den nächstgelegenen Kies-/Sandhändlern.
Damit meine ich keinen Baumarkt sondern Kiesgruben etc.
Oftmals kennen die das Angebot in der Umgebung besser als der suchende Kunde. 
Ansonsten mal die örtliche Baywa anrufen. Diese konnten mir für unsere Region (L) eine Bezugsadresse nennen. Einen Maurerkübel voll, für 5 Euro - egal wie groß.


P.S.: Ein "Hallo" und "Tschüß" o.ä. zum Beitrag/zur Frage wäre ganz nett.


----------



## senator20_2000 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

 Servus
...und danke für die schnelle antwort, na da werde ich mal n bisschen rumtelefonieren, mal schaun, bzw antett wo hast du denn dein lava her weil ihr seit ja nicht zu weit weg....
tschüüüü


----------



## Annett (12. März 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hi,

von Leipzig aus gesehen, kurz hinter Taucha....
Genaue Adresse bin ich jetzt überfragt. Ich schau mal, ob ich die mit Google-Maps heraus bekomme. 
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...14973,12.508664&spn=0.019485,0.05579&t=h&z=15
Das große Gelände oberhalb des Ortes ist es....

HP: http://www.roesl.de/rohstoffe.html


----------



## senator20_2000 (12. März 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

juhu, 
also nach 2stunden fahrt und x telefonaten hab ich zwar kein Blähton gefunden aber dafür lava, und das sogar gleich um die ecke (5min autofahrt), na da kann es ja bei mir doch noch diese woche losgehen, da ich bis jetzt alles was ich zum bau eines Pflanzenfilters brauche hab, ausser derzeitig natürlich noch Pflanzen...

MFG


----------



## senator20_2000 (14. März 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

...also da will ich mal meine "kleinen bericht" zu meinen Pflanzenfliter kund tun.
ich würde es als die McGuyver-Lösung bezeichnen weil die kosten mit nur 30€(gesamt!!!) recht gering sind. Also mein hauptteich hat ca. 1600l. nun habe ich aus 3stück 240l Mülltonnen (kostenlos beim Müllmann), 3 Bäckereikisten , 1hand voll schrauben und ner hand voll rohren ist meine teile liste schon vollständig.der Filter ist mit gut 300l lava-bruch gefüllt was nun noch bepflanzt der den soll, als einlauf dient eine pumpe mit 300l/h was denke ich auch reichen sollte ohne inen rückstau zu verursachen.das ganze steht nun neben meinem teich und hat eine max. tiefe von 70cm(wartungspumpschacht)leider hab ich keinen scanner um meinen bauplan mal zu scannen (wird aber die tage noch), bis jetzt erst mal ein paar baubilder


----------



## senator20_2000 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

....naja wer keine Arbeit hat....macht sich welche :smoki 
der im vorhergehenden beitrag beschriebene Aufbau hab ich einfach nicht dicht bekommen (naja gelber sack lässt grüßen), einglück mir wurde zeitgleich ein ehemaliges Ölfass (war schon ein paar jahre regentonne) angeboten, wasich dann als neuen versuch umgebaut hab,ich habe es auf ca 70cm abgeschnitten und den oberen teil noch auf ca10cm, was ich dank hilfe und ner bohrmachine(5h dauerbohren) als sieb umfunktioniert habe, wieder ist ein wartungschacht(grünes rohr), ein einlaufrohr mit verteiler und ein spühlroh angebracht. das ganze system habe ich nun wieder mit lava gefüllt und probe laufen lassen ,alles bestens...was mich gewundert hat das trotz lava fast 400liter wasser doch noch reingepasst haben...nun fehlen mir immer noch die pflanzen....und wie immer häng ich mal ein paar bilder an....


----------



## senator20_2000 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

So nun ist der bau abgeschlossen,(die schläuche verschwinden noch aber bei 3grad ist ein schlauch so gut wie ein rohr), und was haltet ihr davon?
Daten: Volumen ca: 550l ; Lava ca: 450kg ; Pumpleistung : 4W 4,5l/h
Das beste ist der Preis von 29,40€ (genau zusammen gerechnet, ohne pumpe)


----------



## AnBo (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

Hallo zusammen,
geht denn wohl auch ( geplant noch nicht umgesetzt ) sand kiesgemisch 7-9mm auf 4qm und darauf Nadelsimse? als Vorbecken mit einer gesamttiefe von ca 40 cm und einer 10 cm Schicht von oben genannter Schicht ?

Sorry für den Zwischenruf und Dank für evtl. Antworten 

AnBo


----------



## senator20_2000 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Welches Substrat im Pflanzenfilter und Bau*

soweit ich weis sit sand oder kies oder mischungen eher schlecht geeignet, da sie zu schnell verschlammen, wie schon überall beschrieben entweder Blähton oder Lava

...so siehts bei mir bis jetzt aus....


----------

